# Raceways Cross sectional area help



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's the question: If a 1/1/4" EMT raceway containing three conductors is already filled to 20%, what is the raceways cross sectional area ?

1 1/4 EMT has a cross sectional area of 1.496

would the answer be:

"raceways containing three of more conductors can only be filled to 40%". So 20% of the Cross sectional area remaining would be .20 x 1.496 ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The raceway's cross-sectional area is the same, regardless of how many conductors are already in it. I think it's a trick question with extra information in it that you don't need. The raceway itself doesn't get smaller as you pull conductors in it. :laughing: 

If the question was more like, what is the cross sectional area of allowable fill left to pull conductors in, then your answer would be correct.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Ha !! Your right ! and I fell for it hook line and sinker.


----------

